# فيلا من تصميمي



## arcman (18 أغسطس 2006)

الفيلا متناسبه مع طلبات الخليجيين و رغباتهم فهي في دوله الامارات


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

هل يمكن ان يطلق علي ذلك: "الطراز الدبيي"


----------



## arcman (18 أغسطس 2006)

لا يا حبيبي ممكن نسميه الطراز العيناوي لانه في مدينه العين و الفلل في دبي ابسط من كده لانها اقتصاديه


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

اذا هو طراز عيناوي جميل......ولكن هل تفيدنا باضافة المساقط الافقية.....
وسواءا كان في دبي او العين فالمشروع يبدو جيد جدا....
بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## م.نورة (18 أغسطس 2006)

الى الاخ arcman
كوني انا من الامارات وبالتحديد في العين
الا تعتقد ان التصاميم في منطقة العين تكاد تكون متكرره ومتشابها
فتصميمك مثلا رأيت منه الكثير
الاختلاف فقط كان في الالوان وشكل الفتحات
وشكرا


----------



## arcman (18 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا اختي انا صممت في سوريا و مصر فيلات مختلفه جدا لكن في نقطه مهمه عاوز اعرفهالك
اول ما اشتغلت في الامارات قالولي ان الزوق العام في البلد كده و لا يتقبلو اي جديد و فعلا لمست بنفسي المواطن في العين لا يتقبل اي جديد لكن انا ان شاء الله هاحط في النتدي فيلات من تصميمي لكن في سوريا و مصر و ان شاء الله هتلاقيها مختلفه لان الزوق مختلف
وبصراحه لاني معماري صغير مضطر اكون مطيع و بنفز كلام العمل حتي لو مكنتش مقتنع


----------



## arcman (18 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ احمد حسني رضوان
ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصه هاضيف المساقط الافقيه
وان وجدت بها اخطاء معماريه فلا تلومني فانها تعتبر من تصميم العميل
و في فرق انك تصمم فيلا لنفسك او لمجرد الابداع او انك تصممها لعميل هايسيبك و يروح مكان تاني لو ماسمعتش كلامه


----------



## م.نورة (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي على التوضيح
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

arcman مع احترامي الكامل لوجهة نظرك بانك معماري صغير وحديث العمل في الامارات......
انا لي بعض المشروعات بالامارات(دبي -ابوظبي)......ويوجد كما قلت ذوق عام معين هناك وانا متفق معك تماما في ذلك ولكن هذا لا يمنع انهم يتقبلوا الجديد ......والا لما ظهرت هناك مشروعات مثل برج العرب وبرج دبي ووووو......الخ
واذا قارنت بين مباني فترة الثمانينيات والتسعينيات هناك ستجد ان هناك تطور هائل بل تغير كامل في نوعية التصميمات......
ونصيحتي لك هو ان تحاول الاجتهاد - وليس مجرد الطاعة فقط - في عمل شيئ انت مقتنع به....لان القناعة الداخلية للانسان هي التي تجعل الانسان يقوم بعمل له قيمة وليست الطاعة وحدها.....مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في عملك بالامارات باذن الله


----------



## arcman (18 أغسطس 2006)

سيدي الفاضل لما اكون صاحب مكتب استشاري همشي علي مزاجي
انما انا بتبع سياسه المكتب اللي انا فيه
ثانيا دبي غير العين لان في العين بدو يعني انت بتتعامل مع بدوي معندوش تفاهم
ثالثا عامل التكلفه مهم جدااااااااااا لانك بتصمم فيلا هاتتنفذ فعلا و باقل الاسعار
انا في السوق فعلا و حاسس بالمسؤليه انما لما كنت طالب بعمل اللي نفسي فيه
و دكاترة جامعه القاهرة قالوها حكمه اعمل اللي نفسك فيه و انت طالب لانك مش هاتقدر تعمله لما تتخرج


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعينيك


----------



## رايس (18 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعين الجميع لانها مشكلت الكل


----------



## م.نورة (19 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ arcman
بس حبيت اعقب على تعليقك بقولك ان اهل العين بدو وان هم ما عندهم تفاهم
اخوي انت غلطان لاني انا عيناويه
كونك تعاملت ما اشخاص مصرين على رايهم هذا لا يجعل من الكل غير متفاهم
والمهندس المعماري الشاطر هو اللي يقدر يقنع العميل بوجهة نظرة باسلوب الاقناع
وشكرا


----------



## arcman (19 أغسطس 2006)

اختي نورة والله ان لا اقصد ان اوجه سب او غلط للعيناويه لاني من سكان العين و ليا اصدقاء مواطنين كتير و بيمتازو بالطيبه لكن فعلا بيكون مصمم علي رايه و عاوز حاجه معينه و مفيش مساحه للابداع و في النهايه بنقول دي ملكه و هو اللي هايسكن فيها لازم تكون عجباه هو و علي فكره الفيلا دي عجبت المواطن من اول اسكتش لانها زي طلباته بالظبط و لو هو خرج من عندي مبسوط اعتقد اني كدة ناجح و لو التصميم متناسب مع الجو الحار و التكلفه و الزوق العام للمدينه اعتقد برضو اني ناجح و بعدين هي وحشه للدرجادي؟؟؟ ههههههههه


----------



## arcman (19 أغسطس 2006)

اختي المهندسه نورة في الرابط دة فيلا من تصميمي ايضا و لكن في سوريا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27005

علما باني اتبعت توجيهات المالك و حققتله رغباته في كل حاجه ايه رايك فيها؟؟؟
لو قولتي مش عجباكي هاعتزل الهندسه عشان ترتاحي مني هههههههه


----------



## صافــيـ الروح ــة (19 أغسطس 2006)

الصوره لم تظهر 
كمان الصورة اللي في الرابط لم تظهر


----------



## arcman (19 أغسطس 2006)

اختي صافيه الروح الرابط سليم و الصورة وظاهرة عندي حاولي مرة اخري في وقت اخر ربما يكون السبب في شبكه النت


----------



## م.نورة (19 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ arcman
الفلا ما عليها كلام هي مش وحشه
بس مثل ماقلت لك ان الديزاين يكاد يكون مكرر عندنا في العين
وانت ما قصرت ووضحت الاسباب 
وبخصوص الفلا اللي في سوريا
راح تلقى التعليق في تلك الرابطة
وشكرا


----------



## ابن البلد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## arcman (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي مرورك


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

انا شايف واجهة منظورية جميلة جدا التماثل قوي جدا اكثر من اللازم انما هذا لا يضعف من المشروع و اعتقد عندما يقول المهندس اهل العين من البدو لا يوجد بذلك اي اهانة فجميعنا نرجع بالاصل الى البادية و لكن هنا اؤكد على أن هذه المشكلة الجميع من المعماريين يعانون منها لكن اطالب من هنا جميع المعماريين المبدعين مثل حبيبنا arcman و غيره ان يكونوا على قد كبير من الفن في اقناع المالك بهذه الحلول التي هو مقتنع بها مع ذكر سلبيات الخيار الاخر الذي يريده المالك ​


----------



## ابو خالد2 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الصوره ما تطلع عندي ايضا ياليت تغير الرابط تحملها في مكان اخر


----------



## arcman (6 سبتمبر 2006)

نزولا علي رغبه الاخوة ساضع البلانات


----------



## arcman (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*المنظور*


----------



## arcman (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*و هذا المسقط الافقي للارضي*


----------



## arcman (6 سبتمبر 2006)

و هذا المسقط الافقي للطابق الاول


----------



## هبة محمود (6 سبتمبر 2006)

فيلا جميلة جدا أخي الفاضل arcman
وتصميم أول مرة بشوف متله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن البلد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

المسقط الافقي للطابق الاول, غير موجود ما السبب؟


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (19 نوفمبر 2007)

حلوة كتيييييييييييير


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (19 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية.....


----------



## حاتم مطر (21 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلموا يسلموا يسلموا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أوؤيد الدكتور احمد حسني رضوان فأن المعماري رسول يجب عليه أقناع العميل بفكره وليس ان يكون خاضعا لرغبة العميل حتى لو فرض انه اجبر على ذلك فيجب عليه إضفاء الروح المعماريه لان التصميمات أصبحت واحدة ومتكررة فيجب ان يكون شي ما يلفت النظر في التصميم وانا اعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية وكانت تجربة لي مع صاحب الشركة التي اعمل بها حيث صممت فيلا له وكان مطلبه مجلس ومقلط وغرفتين ومطبخ ولكني عملت التصميم كما أود ان يكون وحاولت معه اكثر من مره لاقناعه بعملى واخيرا استجاب ونفذتها ولو قارنتها في مكوناتها باي بيت ستجد انها نفس المكونات


----------

